# Is my Free T low enough for TRT?



## dsa8864667 (May 20, 2018)

My Free Test bloods came back at 53 pg/ml, Would that be low enough to get a prescription from Endo ? Im 42 years old BTW.


----------



## Megatron28 (May 20, 2018)

We need to know what your Total Testosterone is first.  They look at that first. If you are borderline then they will take Free T into account.


----------



## dsa8864667 (May 20, 2018)

My Endo only did my Free test labs.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 20, 2018)

Ha. Mines at 22.


----------



## Chillinlow (May 20, 2018)

dsa8864667 said:


> My Free Test bloods came back at 53 pg/ml, Would that be low enough to get a prescription from Endo ? Im 42 years old BTW.



i believe your free is still considered normal even through its on the low side of normal
its still in the norm, but get re tested and get your total test checked and go from there


----------



## stonetag (May 20, 2018)

dsa8864667 said:


> My Free Test bloods came back at 53 pg/ml, Would that be low enough to get a prescription from Endo ? Im 42 years old BTW.



If you break that down to 5.3 ng/dL, it sounds low. But like Mega said that number isn't the whole picture.


----------



## dsa8864667 (May 21, 2018)

Looking back at my older blood work My Total Test was around 275. Hate this new doctor!!


----------



## dsa8864667 (May 21, 2018)

I've been on TRT for around 4-5 years, My GP retired and new GP sent me to see a Endo. The Endo took me off of my TRT  script to see if i would recover naturally. He put me on a Clomid regimen at 50mg ed for around 4 months then told me to wait 3-4 weeks to get bloods drawn after Clomid regimen was complete. The Endo said only my Free Test bloods where necessary plus some common labs also.


----------



## Rebornlite (May 21, 2018)

dsa8864667 said:


> I've been on TRT for around 4-5 years, My GP retired and new GP sent me to see a Endo. The Endo took me off of my TRT  script to see if i would recover naturally. He put me on a Clomid regimen at 50mg ed for around 4 months then told me to wait 3-4 weeks to get bloods drawn after Clomid regimen was complete. The Endo said only my Free Test bloods where necessary plus some common labs also.


Damn, how rough was that? Did you really stop all Test and run the Clomid? Did you ever recover production after all those years on trt?


----------



## Rebornlite (May 21, 2018)

dsa8864667 said:


> My Free Test bloods came back at 53 pg/ml, Would that be low enough to get a prescription from Endo ? Im 42 years old BTW.


Explaining how your well being has taken a hit goes a long way too. Lack of energy, sex drive, motivation, thus straining your marriage and job performance


----------



## dsa8864667 (May 21, 2018)

Rebornlite said:


> Explaining how your well being has taken a hit goes a long way too. Lack of energy, sex drive, motivation, thus straining your marriage and job performance



Its been extremely rough!! No energy , no motivation, gained lots of belly fat,Anxiety worse, No sex drive at all ,thank god My wife is understanding what I'm going through. Waiting for a call from Endo either today or tomorrow to see if i can get my script back,if not ill just self medicate. I cant live or feel like this anymore!


----------



## dk8594 (May 21, 2018)

Different places have different ranges. This one is from  http://www.hemingways.org/GIDinfo/hrt_ref.htm

Many docs will be comfortable with you where you are since you fall in range, but they have the freedom to exercise discretion.  Really depends on your endo.



View attachment 5808


----------



## Rebornlite (May 21, 2018)

My Urologist put me on TRT with a 246 ng/dL Total Test Levels.


----------



## Jin (May 21, 2018)

Rebornlite said:


> My Urologist put me on TRT with a 246 ng/dL Total Test Levels.



You can have higher numbers than that and still feel like death.


----------



## dsa8864667 (May 22, 2018)

If my Doc denies my script I'm just going to self medicate. I do feel like death, not worth feeling like this!


----------



## dsa8864667 (May 22, 2018)

Great news for me, My Endo gave me a script of 80mg once a week. Now i can go back to feeling better.


----------



## dk8594 (May 22, 2018)

dsa8864667 said:


> Great news for me, My Endo gave me a script of 80mg once a week. Now i can go back to feeling better.



That's great news.  Keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## Megatron28 (May 23, 2018)

dsa8864667 said:


> Looking back at my older blood work My Total Test was around 275. Hate this new doctor!!



Total Testosterone of 275ng/dl is Hypogonadal.  There is no need to check Free T.  Unless the underlying cause of your hypogonadism can be corrected you need TRT.  If your Endo doesn't know that it is time to get a new doctor.

Just for reference:

TT < 300ng/dl = Hypogonadism

TT < 350ng/dl + Low Free T = Borderline Hypogonadism

Standard procedure is to treat both cases with TRT per the Endocrinologist Journals.


----------

